

Adobe quits Flash, goes full HTML5  - jeremychone
http://www.bitsandbuzz.com/article/adobe-quits-flash-goes-full-html5/

======
sakki
That'd certainly be nice.

------
mariuolo
News was from 1 April. Just sayin'.

